# How much should I charge for the labor if customer wants me to ind. package shirts?



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

It is a larger order. I have printed it once before without the special packaging. The customer wants to know how much more it would be to ind. fold & bag them. Not including the cost of the bags - what should I charge for the labor. Also they want me to label the bags with size labels (which I already have).

I am packaging them by hand - I do not have a folding or packaging machine.

Thanks,


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

my screen printer charges either 20 cents or 25 cents..
Ive done it myself without a machine or anything.. and Heck it sure takes alot more time than i thought it would.. lol..
..
next customer that asked me to do.. it i told them they couldnt afford it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mystysue said:


> my screen printer charges either 20 cents or 25 cents..
> Ive done it myself without a machine or anything.. and Heck it sure takes alot more time than i thought it would.. lol..
> ..
> next customer that asked me to do.. it i told them they couldnt afford it.


I'm with you on that. God gave me talent for some things but folding shirts wasn't one of them. I hate folding shirts.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

We charge polybagging for $0.35 cents each. Includes polybag, folding, and bagging.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

So, how do you guys do it? just one on top of the other without folding them?
Until now, the few orders I had I have been folding and bagging them, thinking it was part of the process


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

marcelolopez said:


> So, how do you guys do it? just one on top of the other without folding them?
> Until now, the few orders I had I have been folding them, thinking it was part of the process


I fold but it is not necessarily a pretty fold. 99.5% of my customers are people who have known me for many years and they know that I'm not good with folding but they don't care. I even have one of those flip-fold things and they still don't come out nice and neat. I can't gift wrap either.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> I fold but it is not necessarily a pretty fold. 99.5% of my customers are people who have known me for many years and they know that I'm not good with folding but they don't care. I even have one of those flip-fold things and they still don't come out nice and neat. I can't gift wrap either.


Thank you .. 
The other day I bought two blank tees at Walmart , and they came together folded in such a way that they were flat, and very firm, I unfolded them, and found two pieces of cardboard (well kind of) they were wrapped at, so I saved them to try later to re-construct it in the same way it was before.
Reverse engineering, I guess


----------



## mardiv (May 12, 2008)

marcelolopez said:


> Thank you ..
> The other day I bought two blank tees at Walmart , and they came together folded in such a way that they were flat, and very firm, I unfolded them, and found two pieces of cardboard (well kind of) they were wrapped at, so I saved them to try later to re-construct it in the same way it was before.
> Reverse engineering, I guess


I'm sure the industry has something better but my NEAT friends have a folding thingy and it works really well.

FlipFOLD®: The ULTIMATE Folding Tool® - In the News

and it's affordable and worth it if you have a bunch to do! 

happy folding!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mardiv said:


> I'm sure the industry has something better but my NEAT friends have a folding thingy and it works really well.
> 
> FlipFOLD®: The ULTIMATE Folding Tool® - In the News
> 
> ...


That's what I have and I still can't get a neat fold.


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

I will try to do this LOL, we charge 25 cents including bag. Put the shirts face up with color on the left (if your right handed) Grab just above the top of color and in line at the bottom. Pick up turn over and fold till they meet. Put fingers under all layers and lift, then lay face down and fold in 1/3's. takes about 15 seconds. We use to have a folding machine but it took longer to get it working right than to do it this way.
Hope it helped, John


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

YouTube - Fold T-shirt

how to fold a tshirt.


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks - that is just what I needed to know . . .

Sometimes on smaller orders I will individually fold them just so they look nice - but on normal jobs I stack them in groups of 6 or 12 (they come in groups of 12 from supplier), then fold the sleeves in and fold the whole bunch in half. They fit back in the same box they came in quite nicely this way - although it looks fairly neat, it is not perfect. This way is good especially for clubs & churches where they will be handing the shirts out anyway.

Individually folding and bagging does take a lot of extra time. Thanks for helping me figure out what to charge for it - you guys are the best!


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

mardiv said:


> I'm sure the industry has something better but my NEAT friends have a folding thingy and it works really well.
> 
> FlipFOLD®: The ULTIMATE Folding Tool® - In the News
> 
> ...


I made one of these with cardboard and duct tape. Now, it doesn't come in designer colors, and no, it's not fashionable, but it works perfectly. And it cost me all of 10 minutes to create. 

I've been using it for over a year now. I did replace my duct tape hinges ONCE, but hey, it's still working great. 

When I only have one or two to fold, my wife does it for me. She worked at the Disney Store when she was in high school and they taught her how to fold the "Disney" way. LOL


----------



## teezecrost (May 9, 2007)

I would certainly charge for extra labor. Services cost money; fact of life!


----------



## clsgraphics2100 (Nov 20, 2007)

I got a piece of plexiglass the size I wanted the folded shirt to be and fold the shirt around it. I stick the whole thing in the bag then pull the plexiglass out. It doesn't take 15 seconds if you set up your flow right. $0.30 every 15 seconds results in $72.00 per hour. If that is too fast for you do 3 a minute, that is still $54.00 per hour. Still decent money isn't it?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I fold every order with a flip fold, easy & fast, 5-10 seconds max, and I charge .35$ to bag each one if needed.
Most customers are used to getting their shirts wadded up in a box in no particular order, but they love it when they are folded and sorted by size when they open the box


----------

